# how to tell if truck has been used for plowing



## clarry

This will likely be my only post here, but looking for a little help please. if I am looking at a used 07-09 Tundra truck, is there a definitive way to tell if truck was used for plowing? ie; drill holes somewhere etc.? Thanks


----------



## Avalanche 2500

clarry, not sure if tundra has front tow hooks, but if there missing I would say a plow was it.
Or hole in grill, firewall???


----------



## leigh

You can research how the plow mount mounts to truck,if it uses all existing holes it might be tough to tell,maybe see some scrapes or paint rubbed off.Cut valance under bumper if there is one. Might be some holes in dash for a controller bracket,maybe some wiring left behind.Under hood holes for mounting solenoid or some sort of module.Also could be some splices into turn signals that were cut off.


----------



## JMHConstruction

In addition to what was said above, I would think on the frame, in the front, there would be circles where the bolts and washer were through the holes in the frame. A slight discoloration.


----------



## clarry

thanks or all the quick replies....Also, the truck could still have been registered as personal vs commercial on carfax report, so I can't go by that, right?


----------



## Randall Ave

A carfax is only as good as the information it can gather. A vehicle could have been wrecked, but never put thru insurance, so it would never show up on the report.


----------



## Philbilly2

Randall Ave said:


> A carfax is only as good as the information it can gather. A vehicle could have been wrecked, but never put thru insurance, so it would never show up on the report.


100% true. Little story here.

My wife's four runner got rear ended and needed a rear bumper valance and a trailer plug harness bracket.

Went to trade that car in years later, they said it had been totaled.

Filled a claim with car fax and got it cleared up.

Took me 2 or 3 weeks of my time for someone else's mistake.


----------



## FredG

Randall is right, If your buying it from a dealership the previous owner is a good place to start if it is a one owner.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cracked frame

Rusted out quarters 

V at the cab-bed gap

Front Wheels leaning in at top.

Excessive steering wheel play

Dent/ blood on headliner 

Coffee spilled on trans hump only

Trans shifter loose

Windshield scorched by defroster

Driver side seat leans in on passenger side of it

Salt residue on the back of Passenger headrest

Brake pedal worn on left side

Rear drum brakes are adjusted well


----------



## Philbilly2

Pretty good pat.

The salt on the back of the passenger headrest... never though of that one.


----------



## Freshwater

I agree with all so far... though the right seller can also hide everything if they wanted to. I'd just make sure everything checked out on the truck. If it does buy it.


----------



## Philbilly2

Check the turn signal and marker wiring. See if it had clean spots from scotch locks or heat shrink tubing, or a bullet connector left behind.


----------



## Mr.Markus

1olddogtwo said:


> Cracked frame
> 
> Rusted out quarters
> 
> V at the cab-bed gap
> 
> Front Wheels leaning in at top.
> 
> Excessive steering wheel play
> 
> Dent/ blood on headliner
> 
> Coffee spilled on trans hump only
> 
> Trans shifter loose
> 
> Windshield scorched by defroster
> 
> Driver side seat leans in on passenger side of it
> 
> Salt residue on the back of Passenger headrest
> 
> Brake pedal worn on left side
> 
> Rear drum brakes are adjusted well


Mr. Markus likes Dent/Blood on headliner


----------



## leigh

Got to remember ,it's a Tundra . Never saw one with a plow .Actually can't remember ever seeing a Tundra at all!


----------



## coke813

leigh said:


> You can research how the plow mount mounts to truck,if it uses all existing holes it might be tough to tell,maybe see some scrapes or paint rubbed off.


If you have serious concerns that the truck did plowing- this is the first thing I would look at. There has to be some bolt marks, fading, rust, any sign of a mount that was there, but now removed. stick your head under the front bumper and look at the frame rails and area where the tow hooks are/ should be.

All those items that 1olddogtwo mentioned would be great if it was a well worn work truck, but if it was just a homeowner who lightly used it, i don't know if any of them would be apparent. I had to think about the salt on the head rest, but good one. Hopefully any blood was cleaned up already.


----------



## FredG

I been thinking about salt residue on back of passenger head rest, Still over my head.  :hammerhead:


----------



## coke813

FredG said:


> I been thinking about salt residue on back of passenger head rest, Still over my head.  :hammerhead:


where does your dirty right hand go when you have a long back up?


----------



## FredG

coke813 said:


> where does your dirty right hand go when you have a long back up?


Ahh, Got ya, Never thought of that.


----------



## Philbilly2

coke813 said:


> where does your dirty right hand go when you have a long back up?


On the gear shifter?


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> On the gear shifter?


Phil, What am I missing here?


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> Phil, What am I missing here?


Nothing... I just got a laugh from the post that Pat put as I have seen a ton of guys do that hand on the back of the seat thing.

It was a simple joke. I personally don't look out my rear window as my truck came equipped with mirrors from the factory. (and cant see anything out the back of any truck I own anyway even my personal truck has dog boxes from cap side to cap side) I keep my hand on the shifter or plow controller.


----------



## Mr.Markus

The most definitive way to tell is if it has a *PLOW ON THE FRONT.*


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> Nothing... I just got a laugh from the post that Pat put as I have seen a ton of guys do that hand on the back of the seat thing.
> 
> It was a simple joke. I personally don't look out my rear window as my truck came equipped with mirrors from the factory. (and cant see anything out the back of any truck I own anyway even my personal truck has dog boxes from cap side to cap side) I keep my hand on the shifter or plow controller.


LOL I guess I did not realize Pat was making a joke. That's a surprise!! :hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Doe's the interior smell like cigar smoke or?


----------



## mercer_me

If the skid plate has been cut, it's had a plow on it. I chad to cut the skid plate on my Tundra after I put my plow on.


----------

